# Ford L Series sun visor



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Anybody know where I can get a sun visor for an "L" series Ford, '81? There were a bazillon of these trucks made, many have the visors. Any company out there that still produces them? My internet search has turned up nothing. Below is my truck and then an example of a truck w/visor, a pic I found on the internet. Thanks.:waving:


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

I have one on my 88 ltl 9000 thats coming off soon so i can install a stainless drop visor, maybe we could work something out if your interested.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Dirt_Werx: I would be interested if its in good shape. Can you send a pic? Still mounted on the truck pic would be fine also.

Thanks!


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

ok ill see if i can snap some pics for you.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

try iowa80.com


----------

